# Weirdest Thing Said to you During Sex



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Should I start? 

Ok, I guess I should start.

Said in a faint little voice (by a girlfriend in her early 20's. This was a while back): "Ooooh . . . mister . . . . what are you doooing to me???"

I have to admit that it was kinda like a turn on. . . 

Your turn.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm... one of my SOs had an emotional breakdown once while we were intimate and started crying. Does that count? I was the first SO of hers that really cared for her, in like every way she had wanted, probably even more so, and she couldn't believe it. She was so happy... roud:

... And unfortunately that resulted in a breakup later on, because despite my best protests, she then believed she "wasn't good enough" for me and that somehow, I clearly deserved better.

...

:dry:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

"I'll fuck you all day, but what are you going to do for me?"


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Weirdest thing said to me during sex... Haven't had anything weird said to me. I don't think I allow for much talk during sex. Might need to work on that.



fourtines said:


> "I'll fuck you all day, but what are you going to do for me?"


Charming fellow?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, this guy I dated briefly, suddenly said "religion..really is the opiate of the masses.." in the midst of a heavy make out/bordering on intercourse, session. I burst out laughing. It was so awkward, quirky and out of place. Poor guy.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

"Think about Jezebelle Bond!"

Said by an ex with a very low self esteem.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I suppose the weirdest thing anyone's ever said to me during sex has been:

"Are you sure you want to be doing this?" - in the middle of the act, after I instigated, was making the appropriate encouraging motions and sounds, was receiving the same appropriate encouragements. When out of nowhere, she perfectly innocently asked that. I don't think "since you ask, I'd rather be whaling on the North Sea(!)" followed by a kiss was what she expected as an answer. No one has said anything like that to me since...


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Hmm... one of my SOs had an emotional breakdown once while we were intimate and started crying. Does that count? I was the first SO of hers that really cared for her, in like every way she had wanted, probably even more so, and she couldn't believe it. She was so happy... roud:
> 
> ... And unfortunately that resulted in a breakup later on, because despite my best protests, she then believed she "wasn't good enough" for me and that somehow, I clearly deserved better.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling brother similar story and yet 7 years later we find ourselves back in a relationship. She "realized that she made a horrible mistake but is glad she did cause now she appreciates me more than she ever though she could"


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

The weirdest thing and i quote "I've got Chlamydia" then she burst into laughter while im like WTF???? then she says "I'm only joking cumon fu** me" Obviously got tested after that even though I trusted her. You just dont make jokes like that.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

This was actually right before sex, so it may not count. We were getting started with some foreplay and a pretty heavy make-out session and she suddenly stopped mid-kiss and asked, "You're not into anal, are you?"

It was so random and unexpected I just started cracking up. :laughing:


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

"You're really good at sex."
umm... thank you? 

"What's it like to have boobs?"


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Boss said:


> Well, this guy I dated briefly, suddenly said "religion..really is the opiate of the masses.." in the midst of a heavy make out/bordering on intercourse, session. I burst out laughing. It was so awkward, quirky and out of place. Poor guy.


You were fucking an NJ. I guarantee it.


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't recall anything actually said, but I think queefs are really funny. I consider myself a very mature person, but it's hard not to laugh when it happens.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

power rangers
transform


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Said to me mid-thrust: "The only reason why I'm wearing socks right now is because I have only 8 toes"

Yes, he has 4 toes on each foot.


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

"So, how close was the rabbit?"


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


> Said to me mid-thrust: "The only reason why I'm wearing socks right now is because I have only 8 toes"
> 
> Yes, he has 4 toes on each foot.


That's actually kinda sweet that he would want to reveal that. I mean, how else could you have known?


----------



## hackm (Apr 19, 2012)

Said mid-blowjob by a girl who didn't have much experience:

"Here's a teacup, for when you have to cum."


----------



## Jenni Snider (Apr 15, 2012)

I was having sex with this guy one time, and he was so drunk he couldn't get it up, so he wanted me to get myself off in front of him, and I started playing with myself, and he kept grabbing my hand saying "Do it, do it" over and over again and I finally had to tell him that "This isn't On Demand"


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Rinori said:


> The weirdest thing and i quote "I've got Chlamydia" then she burst into laughter while im like WTF???? then she says "I'm only joking cumon fu** me" Obviously got tested after that even though I trusted her. You just dont make jokes like that.


You mean you didn't go limp?


----------

